# Saddle Right Pads



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm a huge fan of 5 Star Saddle Pads; however, my sister has told me about Saddle Right Pads. I was wondering if anyone has used one and what their thoughts are!?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have one that my best friend gave me for my Aussie saddle (it's actually the shaped endurance pad). She also has one that she uses on her mare.

I'm not 100% sold on it, to be honest. Until I taught her about saddle fit, she swore that her mare could only be ridden in her Saddle Right pad or she'd throw out her back. You can see the spots where the saddle she originally used with the Saddle Right was too tight (it's worn more in those places).

I really like my Diamond Wool 1/2" contoured cowboy pad. Great quality and not a ridiculous price. I'd use my Diamond before I'd use her Saddle right.

I also don't like the fact that it has to be used with a felt liner. At least with my Aussie, the liner slips all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

